# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vritet me armë zjarri Enver Haradinaj, vëllai i ish-kryeministrit Haradinaj

## RTP

Nuk e besoj!
Sipas lajmeve të orës 16-të të ALSATIT, sot u plagos me armë zjarri Enver Haradinaj, vëllau i Kryeministrit Ramush Haradinaj. 

Kjo ngjarje makabre duhet dënue rrepsisht ,
kushdo ta ketë bërë ai meriton të zbulohet sa më shpejtë dhe të dënohet .

----------


## RTP

Plagoset rëndë vëllai i Ramush Haradinat, Enveri  


Pejë, 15 prill 2005 (Kosovapress) Time: 15 : 55 

Nga persona tani për tani të panjohur, të premten pasdite, në fshatin Lubeniq afër Pejës, është plagosur rëndë vëllai i Ramush Haradinajt, Enver Haradinaj, invalid i UÇK-së.

----------


## shkodrane82

Me fal nga pyetja e marre qe po te baj, por politiken e Kosoves se di:
Ka kene politikan ai, apo thjesht vellai i Kryeministrit..??

Gjithsesi nqs eshte e vertete, gjynah kush do qe te kete qene... :i ngrysur:

----------


## RTP

Per bese nuk kam njohuni se ka qene i involvuem ne politike
mirepo ne luften clirimtare per Kosoven me duket se po.

R.Hajradinaj i ka humbur dy  vellezer ne lufte.


Me vjen te dal e te piskas ne kupen e qielles..............çfar akti eshte ky?
Kur do te bdalen vrasjet e pasluftes,kuuuuuuuuuur?
Kur do te ndalet shqiptari ta vras vellaun ?
Kur...











.

----------


## mbreta

Paska ndodhe edhe nje turp ne Kosove!
Tmerr!
Dora ju thafte atij qe e ka bere kete veper te ndyre.

----------


## GL_Branch

RTP , per fat keq te keq ka vdekur Enveri , ne momentin duke dergu ne Spital ka vdeke.

Nuk kam koment , marre per neve.

----------


## nitROSHI

Vritet me arme zjarri vellai i Ramush Haradinajt, Enver Haradinaj
  PEJE (15 Prill) -Persona te panjohur kane vrare vellain i ish-kryeministrit Ramush Haradinaj, Enver Haradinaj. 23 vjecari u plagos sot rreth ores 15:10, ne rrugen mes Raushiqit dhe Lubeniqit, ne rrugen Peje -Gjakove, nderkohe qe nga plaget e marra, pas nje kohe te shkurter ka vdekur ne spitalin e Pejes. Lajmi eshte konfirmuar nga burime spitalore ne qytetin e Pejes nderkohe qe sipas zedhenesit te SHPK-se, Refki Morina ne kete aksion eshte vrare dhe nje person tjeter emri i te cilit nuk behet i ditur. Lajmi eshte konfirmuar dhe nga zedhenesi i Partise se Ramush Haradinajt, Aleanca per Ardhmerine e Kosoves (AAK). Djali i vogel i familjes Haradinaj, Enver Haradinaj ashtu si i vellai ka qene pjestar i ushtrise clirimtare te Kosoves (UCK).
Enver Haradinaj ka qene invalid lufte. Ai ka humbur te dyja kembet ne lufte, dhe ne vend te tyre la pasur proteza.

----------


## FIERI1

Shume me keqardhje e mesova kete lajm, edhe lajmet ketu ne Canada po e transmetojne vrasjen e tij, shume keq po me vjen ata duhen varur,ata qe kane kryer kete gjest te shemtuar ...

Rrofte Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## luchi

Kjo eshte katastrof per ne.Me vjen te bertas te qaj sa keq sa gjynah

----------


## Hyllien

Kush e ka vra... qarqet e UDB-se e kane vrare. Kush ka frike nga figura e nje invalidi te luftes ne politiken Kosovare ? Asnjeri.

Kush ka frike nga heroizmat e tija ne lufte, nga fakti se ai eshte vellai i nje kyreministri qe ka bere kaq shume per kosoven, nga fakti se vjen nga nje familje patriotash brez mbas brezi, nga fakti se mund te dije mire te gjithe spiunet serb ne Kosove etj etj ?

Ky eshte nje skandal i vertete, nje makabritet qe kalon cdo kufije.

----------


## nitROSHI

duhet rujt qetesia.
Serbet duan destabilitetin e kosoves, duan te minojne arritjen e standarteve, te bejne te pamundur statusin e saj.

----------


## Hyllien

Car lesh standartesh. Atje UNMIK-u e ka vene ne gjume Kosoven. Ngelen duke i shtyre vit per vit bisedimet. Kur pranimi i Maqedonise ne Europe varet nga tekat e Greqise per emrin, imagjino se si do behet puna e Kosoves, dmth Dardanise me i llaf(qe i bie sipas emerit te jene pasardhes te Trojes). Ky atentat vjen fill mbas vizites se Vush Drashkovicit ne Athine, nje tjeter komb qe vetem trillon atentate e peshtjellime per Shqiptaret kudo.

Kjo eshte e organizuar qofte Shqiptar apo jo, nga forcat e UDB-se, sepse nje invalidi lufteje nuk i prishte pune njeriut ne skemat e politikes Kosovare.

----------


## Wordless

Kushdo qe ta kete bere kete, synon destabilizimin e Kosoves dhe varrosjen
perfundimisht te aspiratave per vetevendosje dhe pavaresi nga Serbi.

Zgjuaresia ne keto momente eshte te shmanget provokimi, dhe sidomos
fillimi i vrasjeve mes Shqipetareve pa dale fajtori i vertete. Le te leme drejtesine
si ne ç'do vend te civilizuar te zbuloje e te denoje kriminelet.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

*Sipas zëdhënësit të SHPK-së, Refki Morina, rreth 15:10, në rrugën mes Raushiqit dhe Lubeniqit, në magjistralen Pejë Gjakovë, ka ndodhur një tentim vrasje me ç' rast janë plagosur dy persona. Burimet në spitalin rajonal në Pejë bëjnë të ditur se nga plagët e marra ka vdekur Enver Haradinaj, i vëllai i ish kryeministrit Ramush Haradinaj. *  

_Ndërkohë, policia ende nuk ka konfirmuar identitetin e viktimave. Burimet në spitalin rajonal në Pejë bëjnë të ditur se njëri nga viktimat, i cili vdiq nga plagët e marra është Enver Haradinaj, i vëllai i Ramush Haradinajt._  

---------------------------------------------------------------
Ateher.. Sigurimi i Atdheut Kur vret Shqipetar Ropt phuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@

----------


## ademur

> *Sipas zëdhënësit të SHPK-së, Refki Morina, rreth 15:10, në rrugën mes Raushiqit dhe Lubeniqit, në magjistralen Pejë Gjakovë, ka ndodhur një tentim vrasje me ç' rast janë plagosur dy persona. Burimet në spitalin rajonal në Pejë bëjnë të ditur se nga plagët e marra ka vdekur Enver Haradinaj, i vëllai i ish kryeministrit Ramush Haradinaj. *  
> 
> _Ndërkohë, policia ende nuk ka konfirmuar identitetin e viktimave. Burimet në spitalin rajonal në Pejë bëjnë të ditur se njëri nga viktimat, i cili vdiq nga plagët e marra është Enver Haradinaj, i vëllai i Ramush Haradinajt._  
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Ateher.. Sigurimi i Atdheut Kur vret Shqipetar Ropt phuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :@:@:@:@:@:@:@:@


Për fat të keq...

Ish kryeministri i Serbisë,i ndjeri Zoran Gjinxhiq pati deklaruar :e lashte:  dij se Kosova do të pavarësohet por më parë ka për të paguar një çmim të shtrenjtë!
Edhe kjo vrasje është sikur se shumë të tjerat para lufte,gjatë dhe pas saj,një vazhdim pagese për çmimin  e Pavarësimit!...
Lavdi Enverit dhe të tërë heronjve,dëshmorëve dhe martirëve të Kombit shqiptar!

----------


## GL_Branch

Ne veture ku u vra Enver Haradinaj ka qene edhe nje person tjeter i cili ka shpetu pa u plagosur edhe do te jete nje deshmirat shume i cmueshem per gjetjen e autoreve , a nese zbulohen ata mos vet per ata , ishalla zbulohen autoretet e krimit sa me shpejt

----------


## GL_Branch

Gjitheashtu AAK vrasjen e Enverit e ka quajt me akt me  motiv politik...kurse Presidenti i Kosoves ka shpall 1 dite zie , edhe shume subjekte tjera kane denu kete akt pa ndergjegjshem...hetimet vazhdojn ne vendin e ngjarjes nga shume forca te rendit.

----------


## RRyma

Eshte nja vrasje me paramendim, e laboratuar mire. Kerkohet destabilizimi i situates  sa do te ken sukses ne te do te shofim. Un besoj se do te behet qmos qe te demtohet procesi politik, keshtu qe do ta ken me leht ne vazhdim .
Eshte mire qe te ruhet qetsia dhe te veprohet me gjakftohtesi.

Mua me vije shum shum keq , e pa besueshme , Enveri eshte invalid i luftes sa vjeqar ka qen kur eshte plagosur ne luft, dhe dikush tia marre jeten 6 vite me von ne liri, shkau ska mundur ti bej asgje e shqiptari mbas shpine po dhe ate mbas aq shum viteve.
Me dhimbset familja Haradinaj me dhimbset shum Kryeministri Ramush Haradinaj.
Uroj qe perendia tju dergoj force familjes Haradinaj qe te tejkalojn ket tragjedi.

----------


## Poeti

Enver Haradinajn e vranë shumë faktorë dhe unë do të kisha filluar nga kreu:
1.Karlla Del Ponte-kryprokuroja e gjygjit të Hagës, e cila luan politikën e Beogradit dhe qon ujin në mulli të tyre!
  Arësyeja: Largimi i Kosovës nga statusi i saj përfundimtarë dhe destabilizimi i Kosovës (edhe shumë të tjera që i takojnë politikës së kësaj përfaqësuese të "drejtësisë  së të fortit", por sonte nuk jam në gjendje të elaboroj më gjatë)
2. Ata që në politikën aktuale Kosovare mundohen të jenë Alfa dhe Omega, pa pasur dëshirë që vendimet e popullit të jenë të lira dhe demokratike.
  Arësyeja: Mosmundësia e realizimit të planeve të tyre
3.Personat në politikën shqiptare që dua ta largonjë mendjen nga gënjeshtrat dhe keqpërdorimet e tyre.
  Arsyeja: Ngitja e akuzave ndaj këtyre huliganëve të politikës për keqpërdorimet e tyre
4. Shërbimet sekrete informative të fuqive vendimmarrëse (në të cilat për fat të keq participojnë edhe të ashtuquajturit shqiptar), që përmes kësaj vrasejeje makabre tentojnë ta realizojnë atë që nuk munden ta bëjnë me burgosjen e Ramush Haradinajt, ngritjen e popullit në protesta, në mënyrë që të mund të thonë se Kosova ende nuk është e gatshme të fitoj pavarësinë! (këtë lojë e mbeshtet edhe Karlla Del Ponte)

  Kërkoj falje nëse nuk kuptohem si duhet, por nga mllefi që kam në vehte dhe nga dhemja e madhe për padrejtësinë që po iu bëhet  luftëtarëve të lirisë dhe të ardhmes që ata me gjak na e sollënm nuk kam as vullnet as fuqi të jem më i kjartë.

  Një porosi për fund: Që të mos dërgojmë, si thotë populli, ujin në mulli të huaj, duhet ta ruajm gjakftohtësinë, por edhe të ngrisim zërin në kundërshtim të vrasjeve të këtilla me prapavi politike dhe shumë të dëmshme për të ardhmen e Kosovës.

----------


## Poeti

Në një rast e kam shkruajtur një mendim-poezi që si duket në Kosovë do të jetë aktuale gjithënjë për fat të keq:

Morëm armët dhe luftuam
Për liri dhe për atdhe,
Por kurrë nuk e kuptuam
Se armiku ishim ne!

----------

